# dumbells on bench



## dimension (Jul 7, 2008)

If you use dumbbells on the bench where do you keep them?  It's kind of a pain to have to put them back on the floor every time, does anyone use a shelf or rack somehow?  Thx


----------



## MachineElf (Jul 7, 2008)

If you had shelves it may be bad for your range of motion, and if you had hooks to put them on they would have to be where your legs are


----------

